# Japanese Trap Door Snails info?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on these guys? I picked up some today, but was looking to get more/better info. Are they generally plant safe?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I think they are plant safe. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

They don't eat plants, are livebearers (although they only breed a couple of times a year) and are coldwater snails.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

I've had them in my outdoor pond for several years. It's true that they do not eat plant. They only feed on algae. So it's important that the pond be somewhat established before adding them or they will have nothing to feed on.

I once brought one into the house to watch for a few days. It's fun to watch them eat. They ahve a little tongue that they use to scrape up the algae.

Unbeknownst to me, she was expecting and I also got to watch her have her babies while she was in.

We had a very prolonged cold spell this late winter here and the ice circle thing didn't keep a spot open for gas exchange. I hope some made it. I've found quite a few floating golf-ball sized shells  
Bye for now,


David


----------

